# Landlord to charge "visitor fee," 15€ per night??



## dudebun (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, 

in Barcelona, found a nice place, but now the landlord sprung on me the fact that he wants to charge 15€ per night every time I have a visitor over? Anyone know if this is legal/common/unheard of?

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Never heard of it and I personally think he's trying it on. It's only legal if its in the contract and you've agreed and signed it. I'd be seriously out of pocket, cos I have loads of visitors

Jo


----------



## dudebun (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah that's what I thought too. I don't have the contract yet (i wasn't clear in the first posting, as I haven't finalized the deal yet) but it seems kinda fishy. and yes, expensive!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like that song in Les Misèrables, "Master of the House". 
I'd be on my guard - the only time I have ever heard of that was in Thailand where in a tourist hotel there was a sing in reception.,"Joiners an extra 5 USD per nite." So, I called myself a plumber! Seemed a bit professionalist to me!! LOL 

He'll be charging you for looking out the windows next!


----------



## dudebun (Oct 20, 2008)

keeper of the zoo.... 

Interesting... you're probably right that if he's already got rules and i haven't even signed anything then it's a bad start.


----------



## pazzerperico (Oct 20, 2008)

i have heard of this in Mallorca when i worked in magaluf but this mainly becuase people were bringin randoms into the hotel surely when you pay rent you dont need to pay for visitors which part of barcelona are you staying in


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You might want to check this out with Barry Davys at Barcelona Flats Whilst they are not really into long-term he will certainly be happy to assist. 

If you want an intro to "Mr Barcelona" - Simon Harris - just shout as he is a good friend of mine and the author of Going Native in Catalonia - pretty much a "must read" if you are intending to make it your home.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

pazzerperico said:


> i have heard of this in Mallorca when i worked in magaluf but this mainly becuase people were bringin randoms into the hotel surely when you pay rent you dont need to pay for visitors which part of barcelona are you staying in



Hotels? Yes. 

But in apartments that you have on a long-term let? Don't think I'd want him snooping or knocking on the door every morning, "Bring out your Living" (..or dead, depending on the amount of mojitos the night before)


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with that. When you rent a place expecially long term it should be your own and if you want visitors (free of charge) you should be able to have them after all it is your home while being rented.


----------

